# Trivia 10/28



## luckytrim (Oct 28, 2019)

trivia 10/28
DID YOU KNOW...
Benjamin Franklin only received two years of formal  education.

1. . I am sitting down to eat maeun-tang, bulgogi, baek kimchi  and guksu.
What kind of restaurant would serve this food ?
2. Which Albert Hammond song provides the following advice;  "But girl, don't
they warn ya? It pours, man, it pours"?
3. What was the nickname of the 1975-1976 Cincinnati Reds'  World
Championship teams ?
4. In the early stages of the American Civil War, about whom  did President
Lincoln comment, "He has a case of the Slows"...
  a. - Robert E. Lee
  b. - George McClellan
  c. - J.E.B. Stuart
  d. - U.S. Grant
5. For what movie did Diane Keaton win her first Academy  Award?
6. The oldest son of the late Princess Diana  is.....
7. Alaska is the only one of the Fifty to have a coastline on  three separate 
bodies of water... Name them ...
8. Panheads, Knuckleheads, and Shovelheads are all examples of  ..... what ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Oh my ! You'll love this one.
Sneezing, in some people, is actually caused by sexual arousal  !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Korean
2. "It Never Rains in Southern California"
3. the Big Red Machine
4. - b
5.  'Annie Hall'
6. William
7. Pacific Ocean, Arctic Ocean and Bering Sea
8. Motorcycle Engines

TRUTH !!
People sneeze because the nerve cells in their nose become  irritated by some
external source. This sends a signal to the brain to make the  body give a
hearty "Achoo!" to rid the nose of that irritant. Anything can  set off a
sneeze in fact, apart from an irritant. Some people sneeze if  they eat too
much, some people sneeze if exposed to bright light, some  people have
allergies, and so on.

A rare result of a sneeze, however, is one produced by a state  of sexual
arousal in the sneezer. Scientists believe this is a result of  crossed wires
in the nervous system. The nose itself, which will also  fascinate you,
actually contains the same erectile tissues as the genitals.  The good Lord
must have been having a joke at our expense with that one.  Either way, those
few who sneeze when experiencing sexual arousal must be  embarrassed at
times, depending where they let one rip.


----------

